# Τι ξέρει η Google για ελόγου μας;



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2012)

Είναι γνωστό ότι η Google κρατάει ουκ ολίγα στοιχεία από την καθημερινή μας δραστηριότητα. Κρυφά μεν, αλλά τα κρατάει. Ξέρει τα Google groups στα οποία υπάρχουμε, την δραστηριότητά μας στο blogger, τα γκουγκλοντοκουμέντα που έχουμε φτιάξει κι αυτά που έχουμε διαβάσει, την δραστηριότητά μας στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, πόσες επαφές έχουμε στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση, όλες μας τις συνομιλίες στο gmail και τα θέματα των πιο πρόσφατων, καθώς και... κρατηθείτε... *ό,τι έχουμε ποτέ πληκτρολογήσει στην μηχανή αναζήτησης της Google*. Δηλαδή η Google έχει αρχείο με το τι αναζήτησα την 1/1/2007. Όλα αυτά μπορεί κανείς να τα δει στην σελίδα του στο Google Dashboard.

Παρότι η Google κρατάει τόσο απίστευτα δεδομένα, δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί σε τίποτα. Οι διαφημίσεις της εξαρτώνται από μπισκοτάκια κι από εκεί προκύπτουν τα ενδιαφέροντά μας, γνώση που αξιοποιείται στον βομβαρδισμό μας με διαφημίσεις.

Τι πιστεύει η Google ότι με ενδιαφέρει, βάσει αυτού; Η γλωσσολογία, η μετάφραση και οι γλώσσες, τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια και δη τα RPG και Shooters, οι υπολογιστές, η κηπουρική, τα ταξίδια, οι ενοικιάσεις αυτοκινήτων και ταξί και η Ευρώπη. Βάσει των παραπάνω και διάφορων άλλων μπιχλιμπιδιών και φαντάζομαι με κάποια μαγική φόρμουλα, η Google θεωρεί ότι είμαι 65 χρονών άντρας. Καλή η προσπάθεια αλλά ούτε 65 είμαι ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να σκαλίζω παπαρούνες και να νοικιάζω αυτοκίνητα (_αυτά μην τα καταγράφεις σατανική Google, με βολεύει να πιστεύεις μπούρδες. Τζους!_).

Είναι παρήγορο το γεγονός ότι η Google δεν με ξέρει στ' αλήθεια, παρότι καταγράφει την κάθε μου κίνηση στο δίκτυο. Αλλά ίσως είναι λίγο ανατριχιαστικό ό,τι την καταγράφει, όπως και να 'χει. Το θετικό είναι ότι προς το παρόν μάς δίνεται η δυνατότητα να διαγράψουμε σχεδόν κάθε πληροφορία σχετίζεται με τον λογαριασμό μας. Το Facebook, απ' την άλλη, είναι λιγότερο γενναιόδωρο. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση, ίσως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2014)

*Λογισμικό της Google καταλαβαίνει τι βλέπει στις φωτογραφίες* (in.gr)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2014)

Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το ανατριχιαστικό του πράγματος; Το άρθρο αναφέρεται απλώς σε ένα πρόγραμμα της Google για αυτόματη λεζαντοποίηση εικόνων σε φυσική γλώσσα. Το κυρίως ζήτημα είναι όμως πώς αντιλαμβάνεται το Google Images τι βλέπει. Ε, αυτό δεν είναι φτιαγμένο με πρόγραμμα. Οι μηχανικοί της Google δεν έχουν ιδέα πώς θα μπορούσαν έστω να προσεγγίσουν κάτι τόσο πολύπλοκο. Η πληροφορία προκύπτει από το σύστημα deep learning που έχουν εισαγάγει στον κώδικα και αποτελείται από πολλά επίπεδα (layers) αναγνώρισης:

Google's deep-learning tech works in a hierarchical way, so the bottom-most layer of the neural network can detect changes in color in an image's pixels, and then the layer above may be able to use that to recognize certain types of edges. After adding successive analysis layers, different branches of the system can develop detection methods for faces, rocking chairs, computers, and so on.

What stunned Quoc V. Le is that the software has learned to pick out features in things like paper shredders that people can't easily spot – you've seen one shredder, you've seen them all, practically. But not so for Google's monster.
Learning "how to engineer features to recognize that that's a shredder – that's very complicated," he explained. "I spent a lot of thoughts on it and couldn't do it."


"We had to rely on data to engineer the features for us, rather than engineer the features ourselves," Quoc explained.

This means that for some things, Google researchers can no longer explain exactly how the system has learned to spot certain objects, because the programming appears to _think_ independently from its creators, and its complex cognitive processes are inscrutable. This "thinking" is within an extremely narrow remit, but it is demonstrably effective and independently verifiable.

Google doesn't expect its deep-learning systems to ever evolve into a full-blown emergent artificial intelligence, though.


Πηγή: www.computerworld.com


----------

